# Some Plakats from Grizzle Spawn to share



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Here are some plakats from my metallic grizzle dragon spawn to share. I'm using one of them for my symmetrical show plakat project (male 1). The parents are both coppers, with one carrying grizzle and dragon.

Its been some time that I last posted on this forum. I used to post my spawn results in "Breeding Betta Fish" section. I'm not sure if that was the right section to do so. Hope I'm posting in the right section this time...

MALE 1 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 2 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 3 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 4 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 5 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 6 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 7 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

They all look fantastic. I especially like the "titanium" one.


----------



## auomauom (Jan 12, 2012)

show betta's for sure!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Army Grizzle is love <3


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all...


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow. Want. All of them.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

bananafish said:


> Wow. Want. All of them.


Haha... thank you , u're real sweet...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I love Plakats <3


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Those are some nice plakats


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! Great form on the first male .


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

wow!! Im normally not much for short finned bettas with the exception of my 3 accidental spawn males but these are gorgeous!! :-D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love male 2, the copper with silver fins is just amazing!


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Mr. Bettamas, How progress ur dragon project? Still Continue to next phase?*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Year old thread.


----------

